# New from Austin Tx



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

Not yet a skiff owner but just placed an Ankona order yesterday. Been fishing from a Yak for several years now and love it, but looking forward to venturing out further than my arms and lungs can take me! Excited to meet new folks.

-paul


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome. Which Ankona did you order?


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

shadowcast 16 bare bones, w/ Polin' Platform.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

paul thomas said:


> shadowcast 16 bare bones, w/ Polin' Platform.


What is the turn around time? When you pick it up, are you planning on doing any fishing on the way home?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Congrats on the new skiff, and welcome from Georgetown, Tx.


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

Eric Partin said:


> What is the turn around time? When you pick it up, are you planning on doing any fishing on the way home?


2 month wait, most likely march, and Yes!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

paul thomas said:


> 2 month wait, most likely march, and Yes!


If you stop in the panhandle, which I am not sure why you would when you have the Indian River Mosquito Lagoon and everything else in central & south FL to fish, but if you do, look me up and maybe we can fish.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Paul, welcome from Deer Park, TX.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

paul thomas said:


> Not yet a skiff owner but just placed an Ankona order yesterday. Been fishing from a Yak for several years now and love it, but looking forward to venturing out further than my arms and lungs can take me! Excited to meet new folks.
> 
> -paul


Welcome, I have a Scott Duckboat, 16, same hull as a Towee, 20 Suzuki. Live in Northwest Austin, fly fish and spin, lot of duck hunting and general jackassary.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Welcome from Tiki Island TX.


----------



## Boerne (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome from Boerne Texas.. SC owner also....18ft SC


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

Eric Partin said:


> If you stop in the panhandle, which I am not sure why you would when you have the Indian River Mosquito Lagoon and everything else in central & south FL to fish, but if you do, look me up and maybe we can fish.


Will do! that'd be great. I love the panhandle, I'm thinking A multi stop road trip on way back is in order mid/late march. I'll keep you posted.


----------

